# Hypocrite!!!



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

You have to love Politicians, check this out!! :sniper:

KERRY COSPONSORED BILL BANNING GUN HE WAVES

Dem presidential hopeful John Kerry was seen this weekend touting a gun which would have been banned if legislation he co-sponsored became law!

Kerry co-sponsored S. 1431 last year ("The Assault Weapons Ban and Law Enforcement Protection Act of 2003) which would have banned a "semiautomatic shotgun that has a pistol grip."

Kerry was presented with the gun during a Labor Day stop in Racine, West Virginia.

"I thank you for the gift, but I can't take it to the debate with me," Kerry told a cheering crowd as he held up the device.

Photos show Kerry's hand resting on the semiautomatic shotgun's pistol grip.

Kerry's bill would ban millions of semi-automatics, including those with "pistol grips."

Opponents of the bill successfully argued that nearly all guns have "pistol grips," inluding millions of Browning Auto-5 shotguns produced since 1903.

Developing...


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

This is just another example of the standard kerry "flip-flop" that the republicans made such a mockery of in the RNC.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yawn


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

/\
/ \
/ \
l
l
l
l
l
l
MT

Blind to the facts as always. Some people prance their ingorance around because they know no better or refuse to learn/accept the facts.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Add to the hypocrisy of Kerry and Edwards is the fact that the law increasing the Medicare Premium which Kerry and Edwards are pointing to it on the stump today was voted for by both men and signed by Bush!

So is it once again a case of him changing his mind! See leadership is taking a postion and seeing it though to the end. Leadership also means telling people something they do not want to here.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Just some questions.
SFC Rude,
Is every one that disagrees with you ignorant?
Question 2
Do you know what ignorant means?
Question 3
If I were to start agreeing with you on everything hence becoming a mindless nit would you then tout me as a genius?
Question 4
Would that then mean that you consider mindless nits as geniuses?
Question 5
If the answer to 4 would be yes then you would be considering mindless nits as geniuses and since you also consider yourself an all knowing genius would you then consider yourself, well you can see where I am going with this....

I know, I know, I am being a smart a$$ again but I just couldn't resist.
Sometimes it seems rudedude calls people names and ridicules them on here for their opinion and when others do the same they get into trouble and get edited.

cootkiller


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

cootkiller said:


> Just some questions.
> SFC Rude,
> Is every one that disagrees with you ignorant?
> Question 2
> ...


Cootkiller,

When have I called people names? Would you please have a huge cup of wake-the-fu_ _-up and use the limited intel you have to stick with facts and not be an old smart arse? Are you totally incapable of anything other then unrelated facts and full spillage of refuse? What in the hell are you anyway? You are supposed to be a teacher. I think you are a freak of nature! You are such an instigator of crap that I am surprised anyone could ever take what you say seriously! You call me 'rudedude' and I am the one calling names? YOU ARE A FREAKING HIPPO-CRATE! There, are you happy? I called you a name. I would love to talk to you so I could tell you exactly what I thought of you and your asinine ways!

I am very glad you disagree with me! For if a person such as you were to agree with me, I would then have to look deep in side of myself and see if I am as freaked-up as YOU are!

You want to have this great little bantering back and forth, fine, PM me and we can continue. Otherwise, knock off the personal attacks.

Want to get personal, PM me and I will accommodate you there too! I would suggest that you get caught-up on things first. Read MT's posts and even you will see what I was referring to. Otherwise, stay ignorant and happy being the instigating *** that you are and let the big boys play!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

ps Cootkiller,

I am done with you on these boards. Anything I have to say to you off line will be in a PM. No reason anyone else should have to put up with you.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn, I'm glad my kids aren't being taught being the coot. Cuz me and the school board would be havin a big goround.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I can see that my work here is done. By spinning the political mumbo gumbo that is spewed on here I have gotten you a little angry and you have lost your clear thinking abilities.
I can rest now.

cootkiller


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

cootkiller said:


> I can see that my work here is done. By spinning the political mumbo gumbo that is spewed on here I have gotten you a little angry and you have lost your clear thinking abilities.
> I can rest now.
> 
> Get a life


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

He's got one, teaching our youngsters :eyeroll:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Come on, get over it.
Just because you disagree with my views. I take pride in my work and am very good at what I do. 
cootkiller


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

And you can take that to the bank men!! uke:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

His conception of his work being done, is stirring the political mumbo gumbo till somebody gets angry. And my clear thinking is in question? :eyeroll: :sniper:


----------

